# Bump or Burn Holiday Valley NY- CANCELLED



## Blanton (Mar 5, 2011)

Super lame


----------



## mondeo (Mar 5, 2011)

Blanton said:


> Super lame


Holiday just feels 5 years behind the times. It's sad to see it come to this, 10 years ago bumps were huge there.


----------



## Blanton (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like enough people have showed interest they might be willing to reconsider.  Marketing Director just emailed my buddy based on their contact us form.

Definitely shoot them a line if you were or are planning to attend http://www.holidayvalley.com/HolidayValley/contact.aspx


----------



## jaja111 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know what's up with HV this year. Lameness abounds - closing lit trails at night, 10x the policing yellow jacket ambassadors, shutting down the Chute lift weekdays (where the usual bumps are, by the way), installing adventure parks for the summer that leave cut lumber on the trail, etc. etc.


----------

